# A few new agility Quiz pics...



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Just found these on a photographer's website. They were taken at the last ASCA trial we were at. I'm trying to decide which ones I want to order. They're all cute!

A few of my favorites from a recent agility trial… (Click on each link to view.)


Dynamic Dog Photos Gallery: NC4O7640ol


Dynamic Dog Photos Gallery: NC4O7647ol

Dynamic Dog Photos Gallery: NC4O7648ol


Dynamic Dog Photos Gallery: NC4O8534ol

Dynamic Dog Photos Gallery: NC4O8537ol

Dynamic Dog Photos Gallery: NC4O8721ol


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think so far I really like the 2nd and 5th one.... I like them b/c I can see that he's really paying attention to me during the run and watching to see where I'm going to cue him next...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Haha... and I love the ears in the 4th and 6th one!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang those are some great pics. really shows that intensity. I loved the 1st and the 5th

Hooch


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

they're all good photos!!

I think #2, 4 & 5 are my favourites.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

They are all great photos, but I love the second, fourth and fifth. Great shots though. Thanks for sharing. Looks like he has fun doing it as well.


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

I like the 2nd one.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Oh he is breathtaking....just look at that concentration...I couldn't possibly choose my favorite, they are all amazing!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

They are all great! I can't choose! 
He looks as though he is really enjoying it and really concentrating.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great shots Stephanine!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Fabulous photos. I like the 5th one.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I love all your pics (esp #4) ... Quiz is one great dog! He's beautiful, talented, and an all around great dog. You have done a fabulous job with his training & his skills are evidence of your commitment to him.

:You_Rock_

I always look forward to hearing about his accomplishments & especially love seeing pics/vids of him in action. Keep them coming!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks! I really like the weave pole picture, too!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ok, ok, wait....just get ALL of them....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow!! Great Shots! 
I think 2 and 4 are my favs! Love the body posture and ears in 4!! The focus in 2!!

All of the pictures really show the importance of structure....especially for the competitive athletic dog....

Thanks Stephanie!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I had a hard time choosing but I think that my favorites are 2,4,5. But whichever one you choose is going to be great because they are all good.
Quiz is amazing on the field and concentrating so hard.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

YAY Quiz! I like them all too


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> ok, ok, wait....just get ALL of them....



Haha! Great idea! Quiz would need to get a paper route, though!

So far, I've narrowed it down to really liking 2, 4, 5, 6. 1 and 3 are fun, but I like the others better...

Thanks for the comments!

-Stephanie


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Haha! Great idea! Quiz would need to get a paper route, though!
> 
> So far, I've narrowed it down to really liking 2, 4, 5, 6. 1 and 3 are fun, but I like the others better...
> 
> ...


ok, in that case I think I like #5 the best!! You can see how he's watching you even though he's in mid air...that's awesome!!


----------

